# Sergeant David Baldwin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*David Baldwin*

Jefferson County Sheriff's Office, Colorado

End of Watch: Sunday, January 26, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 27 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 1/26/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant David Baldwin was killed when his police motorcycle was struck head-on by another vehicle on Highway 93, at West 64th Parkway, at approximately 10:30 am.

The other vehicle attempted to illegally pass a third vehicle on a double-yellow line when he struck Sergeant Baldwin.

Sergeant Baldwin was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had served with the Jefferson County Sheriff's Office for 27 years. He was assigned to the Traffic/Motorcycle Unit.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Ted Mink
Jefferson County Sheriff's Office
200 Jefferson County Pkwy
Golden, CO 80401

Phone: (303) 277-0211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21922-sergeant-david-baldwin#ixzz2reNNJkWW


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Baldwin.


----------

